# Z-Storm coming to Blu-ray/DVD on August 18th 2015



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“…a worthwhile and fast paced 90 minutes.” ~ James Mudge, BEYOND HOLLYWOOD



Z STORM



The Action-Packed Crime Thriller from Director David Lam

Debuts on Blu-ray™, DVD & Digital HD August 18



Bonus Materials Includes a Making-of Featurette,

Plus Interviews with Louis Koo, Gordon Lam & Michael Wong





PLANO, Texas. (July 1, 2015) – Z STORM, the action-packed Hong Kong crime thriller film from legendary Director David Lam (First Shot), debuts on Blu-ray™, DVD and Digital HD August 18 from Well Go USA Entertainment. The story revolves around Hong Kong’s Independent Commission Against Corruption (ICAC) and its investigation of a charity fund that has become involved in a Ponzi scheme. Z STORM stars Louis Koo (Drug War, Election), Gordon Lam (IP Man), Dada Chan (Flirting in the Air), Michael Wong (Transformers: Age of Extinction), Lo Hoi Pang (Iceman, Drug War) and Liu Kai Chi (Stool Pigeon). Bonus materials include a making-of featurette and interviews with key cast members.



Synopsis:

A scandal that shocked a nation: the biggest financial scam in Hong Kong’s history, with all seven million citizens its unknowing victims. Chief Officer Luk (Louis Koo) of anti-corruption force ICAC has set a trap, but the web of greed, power, sex, and deception he uncovers reaches the highest levels of power in his own government- and beyond. Also starring Michael Wong, Gordon Lam and Dada Chen, the firestorm ignited by Operation Z Storm exposes a network of shadow agencies and puppet masters of power, connected through a global underworld.



Bonus Features Include:

§ Interviews

o Louis Koo 

o Gordon Lam

o Michael Wong

§ Making-of Featurette​


----------

